# GT35R vs. GT40R VRT



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

ok so basically i would like to know how the GT35R with the 1.06 housing compares the the GT40 with the .85 housing spool wise and how hard the power hits and which one would pull the hardest...and i would also like to have an idea of when i could see full boost at 12-15psi on a fully built 3.0 VR with both turbo's as well...thanks, i've seen the GT35R comparison threads but i havn't seen one comparing the 35R and the 40R...thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: GT35R vs. GT40R VRT (NeverEnding...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverEnding...* »_ok so basically i would like to know how the GT35R with the 1.06 housing compares the the GT40 with the .85 housing spool wise and how hard the power hits and which one would pull the hardest...and i would also like to have an idea of when i could see full boost at 12-15psi on a fully built 3.0 VR with both turbo's as well...thanks, i've seen the GT35R comparison threads but i havn't seen one comparing the 35R and the 40R...thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


1.06 35r will hit 15psi @4100ish on a 3.0 8.5:1 vr. It hits at 4300 on my 2.8. I would say a .85 40r would hit 15psi around 4700 on a 3.0


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: GT35R vs. GT40R VRT (cabzilla)*

.85 40r would hit 15psi around 4700 on a 3.0








Get a smaller exhaust housing and some Apexi boost vtrl instead with boost tuned for low boost in 1,2nd gear.

Even a 40R with those huge truck exhaust housings hit 30psi ~4500rpm

call Unitronic and see were their GT42 car hit 15psi.
i think it made 542AWHP at low boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: GT35R vs. GT40R VRT ([email protected])*

im probrably only going to run 15psi max since its a big turbo...i would rather have a bigger turbo and run lower boost cuz alot less stress on all the drivetrain, i want full boost in the 4000rpm range...my main concern really is it spooling too late...as long as it hits full boost (15psi) within 4000rpms thats all that matters...also what kind of numbers would u guys estimate it would put out at 15psi wiht the 40R?
also, i was on ATP's website and was wondering what the difference between the GT4088R and the GT4094R was, as far as spool goes...thanks again


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: GT35R vs. GT40R VRT (NeverEnding...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverEnding...* »_im probrably only going to run 15psi max since its a big turbo...i would rather have a bigger turbo and run lower boost cuz alot less stress on all the drivetrain, i want full boost in the 4000rpm range...my main concern really is it spooling too late...as long as it hits full boost (15psi) within 4000rpms thats all that matters...also what kind of numbers would u guys estimate it would put out at 15psi wiht the 40R?
also, i was on ATP's website and was wondering what the difference between the GT4088R and the GT4094R was, as far as spool goes...thanks again 


A 40r isn't going to be doing jack **** @ 4k on a 12v vr.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: GT35R vs. GT40R VRT (NeverEnding...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverEnding...* »_im probrably only going to run 15psi max since its a big turbo...i would rather have a bigger turbo and run lower boost cuz alot less stress on all the drivetrain, i want full boost in the 4000rpm range...my main concern really is it spooling too late...as long as it hits full boost (15psi) within 4000rpms thats all that matters...also what kind of numbers would u guys estimate it would put out at 15psi wiht the 40R?
also, i was on ATP's website and was wondering what the difference between the GT4088R and the GT4094R was, as far as spool goes...thanks again 

The 4088 has a 88mm compressor wheel and the 4094 has a 94mm compressor wheel. The larger wheel takes longer to spool.


----------



## KVR6turbo (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: GT35R vs. GT40R VRT (NeverEnding...)*

I had both the 35R with a 1.06 and a 4088R.
For big number 4088R
For being practical and More fun one street 35R.
I admit it, I should have kept the 35R


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: GT35R vs. GT40R VRT (KVR6turbo)*

So what would the opinion be here for a street R32 the 40r is so appealing but I'm thinking the 35r would be more fun and practical for the street.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: GT35R vs. GT40R VRT (orangea2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orangea2vr6* »_So what would the opinion be here for a street R32 the 40r is so appealing but I'm thinking the 35r would be more fun and practical for the street.

r32 is a different story. a 4088 would be good on the street.


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: GT35R vs. GT40R VRT (KVR6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KVR6turbo* »_I had both the 35R with a 1.06 and a 4088R.
For big number 4088R
For being practical and More fun one street 35R.
I admit it, I should have kept the 35R









so how much boost are u running, and if its more then 15psi what rpm did u see 15psi with each? very interested to know


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: GT35R vs. GT40R VRT (NeverEnding...)*

15psi is going to give you ~ 320Whp on pump and no cams,intake etc
Then you can basicly get a GT3071 with 0.82 T3 and it will be able to support ~420WHP the day you add boost.

101 = do not use bigger turbo then you need.

Im acctually breaking more aftermarket clutches and boxes with my "big" turbo with "big" exhaust housing due to the aggresive spool.

A small turbo will build power over a broader power band.
A big turbo will go from 150whp to 500whp in just 600rpm


----------



## cabbyvr6 zz (Sep 10, 2016)

*Gt40 on a 12V Vr6*

This thread is old, but I wanted to comment as I feel this turbo has become relevant again. Even in journal bearing form advancement in standalone has changed the rules that applied back then. A gt40 jb is available for about 900$.(So is the 366/364.5 Borg Warner). This is a cost effective/ robust/ rebuildable turbocharger. Anti-lag features like found on the M2000 Adaptronic can be utilized here as far as "lag" (which is kind of an old man term in today's big turbo mindset. Also we have E-85 and the pumps and injectors to feed and cool these old 12v even with cast pistons. A gt40 has a smooth onset of boost compared to a gt35r which really loves to spin the **** out of the tires. The heat generated by a gt40 or Borg Warner is much less than a hard pressed gt35. Let's face it there are a lot of opinionated kids with no real knowledge kicking around on the Vortex.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

Do you have any idea how anti-lag works? If you have the cash to rebuild(or replace) your turbo every 300-500 miles, then maybe yes... 

Anti-lag will open an air by-pass valve(or electronic throttle), retard timing at max and add fuel, which will heat-up the exhaust like hell(and destroy your turbo), and riving your engine to 2000/2500 rpm.

It's almost undriveable for street use, for race or rally cars is what it's meant for..

Why would you use a GT40, if you only want, as the OP stated, 400 hp? Even a GT or GTX3071-76 would be enough and a lot more driveable/fun, than that laggy GT40, which will spool at around 5000 rpm.

After all, your last sentence does makes sense...


----------

